# Halloween Muffin Decoration



## soft buns mom (Oct 28, 2006)

I need some ideas for decorating Halloween Muffins preferable with icing.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

I know it's a little late, but in the future, look here:

Halloween Cupcakes


----------

